# Клавиши акордеона



## naudingas (29 Май 2018)

Добрый день
Приобрел акордеон  Wektmeister Cordal 80 bas проблема в том что некоторые клвиши сильно потертые образовались ямки как утрнить эту проблему посоветуйте Спасибо


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Май 2018)

http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/pokupkaremont/topic-6531.html


----------



## wlastas (29 Май 2018)

naudingas писал:


> клвиши сильно потертые образовались ямки. ...


Фото ямок крупным планом в студию
Первым делом выясните из чего сделаны клавиши.
Скорее всего это акрил.С торца клавиши капните чистым ацетоном - если хорошо разъедается и в месте где капнули остаются заметные следы пальцев - то скорее всего это он.
Дальше надо смотреть фото.


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Май 2018)

wlastas/ писал:


> Фото ямок крупным планом в студию
> Первым делом выясните из чего сделаны клавиши.


Зачем Вам фото его ямок?  Он что, их шпаклевать собирается?
Кордал- не редкость. Наберите в поиск, всё там видно. Неугомонный Вы наш)...


----------



## wlastas (29 Май 2018)

Цитата:


> Зачем Вам фото его ямок?


Только видя характер повреждений, можно посоветовать что-то конкретное
По ссылке, которую вы дали - только вода.

для TS:
Если это акрил, то он элементарно плавится/паяется/полируется и если не пережечь даже не меняет цвет.
То есть любую выработку можно банально запаять с запасом, выровнять и отполировать.


----------



## naudingas (29 Май 2018)

wlastas писал:


> По ссылке, которую вы дали - только вода.
> Только видя характер повреждений, можно посоветовать что-то конкретное
> Если это акрил, то он элементарно плавится/паяется/полируется и если не пережечь даже не меняет цвет.
> То есть любую выработку можно банально запаять с запасом, выровнять и отполировать.


----------



## naudingas (29 Май 2018)

Наберите в поиск, всё там видно  ничего не нашел. Запаять это как? и если полировать&lt; то просто кругом &lt;или надо какая то паста?Спасибо


----------



## naudingas (29 Май 2018)

naudingas писал:


> любую выработку можно банально запаять с запасом, выровнять и отполировать объясните,инструмент хороший надо сделать.


----------



## wlastas (29 Май 2018)

Вы с материалом то определились? 
Из чего сделаны клавиши?


----------



## Kuzalogly (29 Май 2018)

wlastas писал:


> Цитата:Зачем Вам фото его ямок?  Только видя характер повреждений, можно посоветовать что-то конкретное
> По ссылке, которую вы дали - только вода.


И эта вода указывает, что старые накладки сошлифовывают и меняют на новые, от дешёвого донора. И если нет опыта полной разборки правого полукорпуса- лучше вообще не соваться...


----------



## vev (29 Май 2018)

Что-то мне подсказывает, что там не накладка, а кусок пластика с впрессованным рычагом...
Инструмент ничего из себя не представляет, чтобы заниматься его реставрацией ИМХО


----------



## dj.sator (29 Май 2018)

При пайке-сварке полимеров часто наблюдаются пузыри. В шве. Зависит от конкретного полимера и соблюдения тех. процесса. Плюс структура в месте обработки будет отличаться. Не зря при литье пластмасс есть нормы по процентному использованию дробленки(дробленый брак литья) в тех или иных случаях.


----------



## naudingas (30 Май 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> Клавиши сделаны из пластика


----------



## vev (30 Май 2018)

*naudingas*,

а что Вы вкладываете в это понятие? Что для Вас "пластик"?


----------



## ugly (30 Май 2018)

Кордал весь сделан из пластика и металла, даже резонаторы пластиковые...


----------



## wlastas (30 Май 2018)

Цитата:


> Клавиши сделаны из пластика


Вы попробовали капнуть на них ацетоном? Пластики бывают разные, у каждого свой температурный режим плавления, некоторые вообще не паяются (надеюсь это не ваш случай).
Для качественной пайки(без изменения цвета) вам понадобится паяльник с регулятором нагревания от 150(накрайняк от 200) градусов - цена вопроса 600-700 рублей. Нужно подобрать температуру таким образом, чтобы пластик размягчался и плавился под жалом но не горел и не дымил. Потом просто зашпаклюйте ваши ямки(используйте плоскую насадку на жало) расплавленным припоем из пластика, полученного методом срезания с какой-то одной клавиши(которую потом надо будет заменить на новую), либо с нескольких в тех местах где не видно, и где можно потом восстановить любой пластмассой высокого давления (например пробка от бутылки)
Как остынет, выравнивайте острой прямой стамеской/плоским напильником, шкуркой(разной зернистости) на плоской державке и окончательно отполируйте тряпкой(с полиролью)


----------



## Kuzalogly (30 Май 2018)

wlastas писал: 

зашпаклюйте ваши ямки(используйте плоскую насадку на жало) расплавленным припоем из пластика, полученного методом срезания с какой-то одной клавиши(которую потом надо будет заменить на новую),  потом восстановить любой пластмассой высокого давления (например пробка от бутылки)
Как остынет, выравнивайте острой прямой стамеской))

https://youtu.be/aQ-Epcm2T3w
Вы правда пишете искренне эту ахинею? Или просто это такой стёб высокого качества?


----------



## dj.sator (31 Май 2018)

*Кузалоглы *Почему сразу ахинею? Тупо конечно применять методы ремонта бамперов к клавишам аккордеона... Главное пробками от бутылок что попало не паять. 
Хотя конечно относительно глянца вопросы есть. * Вы в курсе что мат, глянец и т.д., полистирола например(для обывателей АБС) задается не мехобработкой?*


----------



## wlastas (31 Май 2018)

Цитата:


> ...Вы в курсе что мат, глянец и т.д....


Речь идет про акрил - скорее всего клавиши из него и мои инструкции относятся к этому материалу.
Вот можете ознакомится - перемотайте на 2:15
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUnvjnQoPnE


----------



## vev (31 Май 2018)

*wlastas*,

а по мне так полистирол...
https://www.chipmaker.ru/topic/189073/


----------



## wlastas (31 Май 2018)

vev писал:


> а по мне так полистирол...


Ну так автор не удосужился ни предоставить фото ни провести тестов.
Если клавиши сильно пожелтели - то может и полистирол.
Для полистирола инструкция в точности та же, только с температурой паяльника надо будет поколдовать более тщательно - от более капризный и закипает /горит после размягчения чуть быстрее - так что велика вероятность пузырей/изменения цвета. 
Скорее всего надо будет насадку-лопатку.
Если клавиши как на фото по ссылке, то на боковых кромках полно материала который можно использовать для тестирования и срезания в качестве припоя

2 TS
Вот вам видеоинструкция как паять пластик
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bLbf-3c2Fw


----------



## wlastas (31 Май 2018)

dj.sator писал:


> Главное пробками от бутылок что попало не паять...


Ох, после редактирования в инструкцию вкралась некая двусмысленность.
Имелось ввиду:
Отрезать кусок родного пластика для использования в качестве припоя, а потом восстановить форму (в месте отреза) другим подходящим - например от пробки.


----------



## vev (31 Май 2018)

Я вот только чего не пойму: а где фото того, что предполагается исправлять? Желательно видеть всю клавиатуру и вид снятой клавиши... Для начала... Дальше все зависит от огромного числа факторов: конструкции клавиши (литье или накладка ), степени износа, материала, ЦЕЛЕСООБРАЗНОСТИ... В последней я (повторюсь еще раз) сильно сомневаюсь...  Вложить 1000$ в ремонт Бэхи - это разумно, а то же самое для ВАЗ 2105 - безумство. Я могу понять попытки штопанья презервативов проволокой из-за безденежья, но время - тоже стоит и немало... Многие проекты, обсуждавшиеся/-мые в последнее время, очень напоминают именно штопание...


----------



## naudingas (2 Июн 2018)

ugly писал:


> Так никаких советов и нет?


----------



## kostyuk (25 Фев 2019)

Я вот нашел на авито клавиши, https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/klavishi_dlya_akkordeona_1223549632, мужик сам делает из полистирола на станке, можно заказать и свои размеры


----------

